# Lift Weights To Lose Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

* *It is a common misconception that if you’re trying to lose weight, you should start with aerobic workouts and lose the fat first before adding weight training. Obviously, weight training is the chief element in developing strength and muscle mass. We already know that. What few people realize is that weight training can also [...]

*Read More...*


----------

